# UPDATE: On renting a house.



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you 
We have a lot of work to do, but its worth it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

We are packing! Moving stuff on on the 1st! Moving ourselves in on the 15th!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

